# ¿Que os parecen estas cajas?



## Lyrio (May 30, 2008)

Hola a todos, soy dj aficionado y ensallo en un local de unos 20 metros, estoy buscando algo potente y encontré esto:

http://www.conrad.fr/webapp/wcs/sto...ce=positionning&ns_linkname=keywords&ns_fee=0

seguro k no dan 600 W ni de coña pero yo tenia pensado poner entre 250 y 400 W
No me gusta que no digan los W RMS


----------



## Pablo16 (May 30, 2008)

Hola Lyrio. 

Esas cajas se ven bien para ensayos de un Dj aficionado ya que cubren un rango amplio de frecuencias y son fáciles de transportar. Lo que no sé es la equivalencia de euros a dolares así que no puedo opinar acerca del precio.

Por la apariencia solamente yo no les daría más de 250w RMS.

Te recomiendo que consigas o construyas un par de cajas con 15" para reforzar un poco los graves.

Saludos.


----------



## gaston sj (May 30, 2008)

con 15" llegas a graves con un buen 18" llegas a sub graves hablando en potencias considerables


----------



## tecnicdeso (Jun 16, 2008)

He visto subgraves con 10" y buenos subgraves que daban. 

Esas cajas no se las aconsejaria ni a mi peor enemigo, no por los graves... que seguro que dan unos graves tremendos, sinó por el rango alto de la caja. Esas cajas tienen tweeters piezoelectricos. Es el gran enemigo de la calidad.


Un buen consejo es que adquieras unas cajas con un buen motor de agudos, de neodimio o titanio. Es el truco para tener unas buenas cajas, que en un futuro tengan valor y no desperdiciar el dinero  con cajas de este tipo. Comprate unas Electrovoice SX300 o unas Jbl, a lo sumo unas das o cerwin vega.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 16, 2008)

Para completar el comentario de "tecnicdeso"



> *93 dB*, réponse en fréquence



Son de bajo rendimiento, sonarán mal y con bajo volumen

Respecto al particular de los tweeter piezoelectricos, los recomiendo plenamente para circuitos espanta perros, gatos, roedores y otras variables, nunca para que escuchen los humanos


----------



## Pablo16 (Jun 16, 2008)

Si lo que buscas es CALIDAD estoy deacuerdo con tecnicdeso, vete por motores de compresión o si compraste esas cajas desconecta los piezoelectricos, que suenan mal, peor en un local de 20 metros y aun peor de la calidad que son.

Saludos.


----------



## Dano (Jun 16, 2008)

Eso no aguanta 600W, a los sumo 300W, pero como dijo Fogonazo la eficiencia es muy baja, asi que mejor busca otro producto.
Además de que tienen tweeter piezoeléctrico.

Saludos


----------



## dbaron (Jun 18, 2008)

Lyrio, si eres un DJ debes tener en cuenta que la calidad de los brillos es importantes ya que para las mezclas son muy importantes las altas frecuencias para que suene agradable el cambio de pista. Por otro lado te aconsejo que para tu trabajo sería mejor unas cabinas JBL JRX 100 que bienen de 15" de woofer y un driver de titanio espectacular pero algo delicado además que no son tan costosas, tienen una potencia de 250 w rms y un buen crossover o siquieres algo más fino EV o QSC serían la solución.

Muchos éxitos


----------



## Lyrio (Jun 19, 2008)

Gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas, tendré muy en cuenta vuestros consejos.


----------



## tecnicdeso (Jun 30, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Para completar el comentario de "tecnicdeso"
> 
> 
> 
> ...





jaja    La mejor respuesta de este hilo.

Respuesta firme y contundente¡¡ 
Nada mas que decir. Asegura un buen motor de compresión y un 12" o 15". En una sala de 20mts. para ensayo musical, es lo suyo. Tambien te aconsejo unos buenos tripodes ajustables en altura.

Este estilo:







Autoamplificadas, por ser mas prácticas para todo, o normal, con  su amplificador externo.

Realmente la madre de las cajas son las Sx300 de electrovoice, pero hay muchos fabricantes que clonan el diseño y funcionan increiblemente bien.


----------



## tecnicdeso (Jun 30, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Para completar el comentario de "tecnicdeso"
> 
> 
> 
> ...





jaja    La mejor respuesta de este hilo.

Respuesta firme y contundente¡¡ 
Nada mas que decir. Asegura un buen motor de compresión y un 12" o 15". En una sala de 20mts. para ensayo musical, es lo suyo. Tambien te aconsejo unos buenos tripodes ajustables en altura.


----------

